# Safe stick insect winter food?



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

We were given some stick insects a few weeks ago, they were babies and feeding on bramble from our allotment (safe source). However, the brambles are now dying back, and finding lush green leaves is pretty impossible. I know stick insects can eat privet and eucalyptus, but failing that are there any other safe evergreen plants I could look out for? 

Thanks

Kathy


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

We got one of those ornamental privet bushes lol. We had black beauty stickies


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Go to sheltered wood land and you can still find some live bramble : victory:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

ivy in the winter months.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

depends what sort of sticky you have?

i go further into the woods to get leaves that have survived the cold, dont worry if the leaves arnt green - they can still eat the reddy coloured ones.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

For indian stick insects I'd suggest ivy or privet.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks all of you. They have a mix of privet and red bramble leaves in there now and they won't eat the privet, but maybe as they get more used to it they will try. They are indian stick insects I think. Thanks again for the help, I didn't know they were allowed the ungreen brambles xx


----------

